# MUMBAI | Oberoi Enigma | 201m x 2 | 59 fl x 2 | U/C



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Two towers of 70 storey and one tower of 42 storey.










http://m.magicbricks.com/mbs/projects/projectdetail-Oberoi%20Eternia%20and%20Enigma-Mulund%20West-Mumbai&id=tHpYY9oZuwM=


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

March 2016





































source


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

January update from Oberoi realty


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

April update


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Rising at last (older images from may)


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

xpost



jedviper said:


> Kishor Bhosle


----------

